
Israeli Tech’s Dirty Ops - jrepinc
https://jacobinmag.com/2019/06/whatsapp-hacking-ngo-group-israel
======
gowld
Article is about Israeli cyber defense contractors, like USA's Palantir,
Blackwater/Xe, and Booz Allen.

Similar recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581)

